# Cách điều trị chứng tiểu ra dưỡng chấp



## Tuyết 8291 (31/10/19)

Đái dưỡng chấp là tình trạng đi tiểu ra dưỡng chấp. Thường ngày, dưỡng chấp chỉ nằm trong hệ bạch huyết mà thành phần chủ yếu là triglycerid, phospho lipid, cholesterol tự do. Sở dĩ mang dưỡng chấp trong nước giải là do có lỗ rò từ hệ thống bạch huyết thông sang hệ thống tiết niệu.

_



_​
Đái dưỡng chấp là trạng thái đi tiểu ra dưỡng chấp ở người. Thường ngày, dưỡng chấp chỉ nằm trong hệ bạch huyết mà thành phần chủ yếu là triglycerid, phospho lipid, cholesterol tự do. Sở dĩ có dưỡng chấp trong nước đái là do có lỗ rò từ hệ thống bạch huyết thông sang hệ thống tiết niệu. Cội nguồn có thể do giun chỉ, do viêm, do khối u chèn ép vào hệ thống bạch mạch quanh thận, do chấn thương...

Dưỡng chấp là chất dịch trong hệ bạch mạch, thành phần của dưỡng chấp là các chất dinh dưỡng được chứa trong thức ăn qua ruột, chủ yếu là lipid như triglycerid, cholesterol và protein. Thường nhật, trong nước tiểu không có  dưỡng chấp, chỉ đái ra dưỡng chấp khi có một lỗ rò từ đường bạch mạch vào đường tiết niệu, thường là rò vào vùng đài - bể thận, ít khi vào niệu quản hay bàng quang. Có thể phát hiện lỗ rò từ đường bạch mạch vào đường tiết niệu bằng cách thức chụp hệ bạch mạch với tiêm thuốc cản quang hoặc chụp bể thận ngược dòng với bơm thuốc cản quang.

*Triệu chứng nghèo nàn *
Bệnh thường không có biểu hiện gì hoặc có thể sốt nhẹ nếu nhiễm khuẩn, dễ thấy nhất là nước tiểu đục như sữa, để lâu sẽ đông lại như thạch. Chứng tiểu dưỡng chấp thường xuất hiện từng đợt, có thể tự ổn định. Đái đục như sữa xuất hiện nhiều sau khi ăn thịt, cá, trứng. Thành phần của dưỡng chấp chủ yếu là lipid, protein, fibrinogen. Bệnh nhân đái dưỡng chấp có thể trạng gầy tùy theo mức độ đái ra dưỡng chấp nhưng vẫn sinh hoạt bình thường, không gặp tình trạng nhiễm khuẩn tiết niệu: không tiểu rắt, không tiểu buốt, không đau quặn thận.

Đái dưỡng chấp thường xen kẽ có những đợt đái máu đại thể toàn bãi, nước tiểu đỏ như nước rửa làm thịt,  không đông, để lâu, hồng cầu lắng xuống đáy ống thử.

Đái dưỡng chấp có thể bị một bên hoặc 2 bên thận, cần soi bàng quang để xác định đái dưỡng chấp ở thận trái hay thận phải hoặc cả 2 bên. Chụp thận ngược dòng áp lực cao, trên phim Xquang sẽ thuận lợi nhìn thấy tình trạng giãn toàn bộ hệ thống bạch huyết xung quanh thận. Xét nghiệm sinh hóa nước giải thấy có nhiều lipid, 1 phần protein và fibrin.

*Nguyên do gây bệnh *
Ấu trùng giun chỉ thường trú ngụ trong hệ thống bạch mạch làm cho tắc bạch mạch, đặc biệt là bạch mạch chân gây bệnh chân voi và gây tắc bạch mạch xung quanh thận, dò bạch mạch vào bể thận dẫn đến đái dưỡng chấp; Tắc bạch mạch do viêm: một số trường hợp đái dưỡng chấp có khả năng khỏi lúc điều trị kháng sinh, nhưng hay tái phát; Do u chèn ép vào hệ thống bạch mạch quanh thận; Do chấn thương.

Nguồn cội đái dưỡng chấp phức tạp khó xác định, cần tiến hành xét nghiệm máu để tìm ấu trùng giun chỉ, phải xét nghiệm máu nhiều lần vào lúc 9 - 10 giờ đêm hàng ngày; cấy nước tiểu tìm vi khuẩn bạch cầu niệu.

Chụp bạch mạch thận xác định tình trạng hệ thống bạch mạch xung quanh thận. Sự xuất hiện bạch mạch xung quanh thận chứng tỏ có hiện tượng rò bạch mạch quanh thận vào đài bể thận.

Điều trị dựa vào nguyên nhân, nếu như không rõ có thể điều trị bảo vệ bằng kháng sinh. Chứng tiểu ra dưỡng chấp nói chung lành tính, ít tác động đến sức khỏe. Bệnh có thể kéo dài vài tháng rồi tự mất đi một cách thức đột ngột, hoặc mất đi sau điều trị bằng kháng sinh. Đái dưỡng chấp mức độ nặng gây thiểu dưỡng cần tiến hành giải phẫu cắt bỏ hệ thống bạch mạch quanh thận.


----------

